# Stocking a 6 gallon?



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a 6 gallon i want to put in my bedroom. What would be the best filter, air pump (if needed) Heater etc? Also what would be the best to put in it? I was thinking a really nice Betta tank but I want more then just a Betta.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Betta, dwarf puffer, dwarf gourami, shrimp-only, least killifish, trio of same-sex guppies...

Of course, only one option, not all together!


----------



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks so much


----------



## platyco (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't have a heater. I keep my temp at home around 73f.

Tetras are nice, and get along with anything that won't want to bother them. they also have no problem with shrimp. Honey gouramis are the nicest of the family, and are a bright yellow in color. They are small and friendly!

and about the puffer mentioned above, they are very aggrsive and can be difficult to take care of sometimes.


----------



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

but would a heater be "better"?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

73 is a little low. Pick up a heater, they're pretty cheap.


----------



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok great thanks....Is there any particular type of substrate ideal for a betta or is anything ok?


----------

